# Tadpole questions



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

I am currently rearing 4 auratus tadpoles in one large Rubbermaid on a diet of blood worms and brine shrimp. They have almost doubled in size, and eat a lot. I noticed that the tadpoles feces have accumulated in the 3 foot by 2 foot tank, and i was just wondering if fecal matter should be removed or the water be changed. I just changed the water a day ago and already the entire bottom of the tank is covered with feces. I have also been using the Kent backwater expert, not sure if that has any impact..


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Buy a clear plastic "turkey baster" at your local grocery store for under $2.00

You can suction up anything you like with ease......it works great.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Alright, that will take a while but whatever necessary


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

You'll be suprised how quickly it will go.....the baster method works really well.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

or just put some water plants in there, they will clean it up and also be a lil snack. and it will just look cool!


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks guys!


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Ya I also use the baster method. It works good, but wish there was something better. I tried using one of the fish tank gravel cleaners but the suction is just to much. The tub was half empty before I got everything out.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Try using an air hose to siphon it out instead.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Or

a Dosing pump:

Aqua Lifter AQ-20 Dosing Pump | Dosing Equipment | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought a giant turky baster, and its literally impossible to take out all the feces..


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

d-prime said:


> I bought a giant turky baster, and its literally impossible to take out all the feces..


Then you got some serious dookey problems, my friend. 

you don't have to take out every single speck of poop.......

just the bottom "layer" of water.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Lol..

I am not as experienced in removing poop as you I guess, in my case I'm using a large tank and not deli cups so a turkey baster I'd hard to cover that much surface area


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

A Rubbermaid of that size seems excessively large for raising 4 auratus tads. I'd make life easier on yourself and transfer them out into smaller containers where the turkey baster would be more effective.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I raise all my tads in small deli cups....individually.

Very easy to suction out the detritus as it only accumulates along the rim of the cups, making it that much easier.

Try the dosing pump....they are only like $12.00 or so at local fish stores.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

All that waste in the bottom may not be poop. It depends on how much/often you feed. Looks to me like you're feeding a high protein diet, and I know that it will definitely foul up the water a bit more. 4 auratus tadpoles should not have as much waste as you're mentioning. I've put as many as a dozen tinc/auratus in a similar container for years, without having to clean up as much as you say. Try feeding a more algae-based diet like pure spirulina and vary up the food. You may see a change in the amount of uneaten food and waste at the bottom.

Another thing to try is using a sponge based submersible filter powered by bubbles, or a small pump. That will assist in sucking up the poop. 

My basic communal set up is those half height rubbermaid containers, lots of pothos (for hiding spots and potential climbing/morphing assistance), and a sponge-based shark filter that circulates the water. It's basically a small powerhead with a sponge. I'll change the water only twice for the life of each batch cycle. 

Personally, I'll go with the individual cups for the first couple of weeks, but once they're strong enough swimmers, in the tank they go.

Hope that helps. I know that once auratus gets going, you'll be neck deep in tads.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Or
> 
> a Dosing pump:
> 
> Aqua Lifter AQ-20 Dosing Pump | Dosing Equipment | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com


I will also recommend that one.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

All the feces at the bottom is in fact feces, not only because of its look but I have seen the tads excrete them before. I followed the tutorial from black jungle who practiced communal tad rearing. My tads are all huge, and grow fast on a diet of pure brine shrimp. I might change that up for the spirulina.


----------

